# ascaso dream temp problem



## mike 100

Hi All,

Switched on my Dream tonight and found that the temp gauge only went up slightly, I tested the temperature of the water when the "coffee ready" light went out and it was approx 75 C ,and on the steam setting it seemed to make adequate steam, the gauge only moving slightly higher. I wondered if anyone could advise me of what the temperature at the grouphead should be and if it it sounds like a faulty gauge or something more serious.

Mike


----------



## DonRJ

Describes as if it might be the heating element that is giving up on the assumption that it is unlikely that both the brew and steam thermostats have gone pop at the same time. Temp at the brewhead should be in the region of 95C so 75C on the boiler temp gauge is way too low as that should be 105 ish I would expect.Odds on the element is on its way out but not given up totally yet but I would do a thorough maintenance cycle of descaling and puly caf cleaning just in case it helped before getting into the parts and repair scenario


----------



## mike 100

Thanks for the post DonRJ : I must say don't get a scale problem, as I have a "plummed in" mains drinking water filter(Kinetico) and always use water from that, I also put it through a Brita filter as well, I test the water hardness regularly. However I still descale just to be sure but this has not helped. I will contact the suppliers to check the warranty, if its 2 years I may be o k, if it covers the heating element! if not I will have to think again as to the cost of repairs as I have no idea of the costs involved

Regards

Mike


----------



## mike 100

Checked purchase date, under 2 years old! got in touch with the company I got it from who put me on to Fairfax, who are the importers, spoke to Bob Payman who was most helpful, I explained the problem and he is sending me a thermostat to try first,and he also emailed photo's and instructions on how to change it so I can eliminate that possibility before getting the thing up to London, so fingers crossed.

Mike


----------



## BanishInstant

Sounds like a great response from a supplier. Good luck with the repair.


----------



## Glenn

Great service. Bob is a member here too. Thumbs up!


----------



## mike 100

New thermostat arrived next day! fitted it as per instructions/photo's.... switched on... exactly the same! still worth a try... back on to Fairfax who have arranged to collect the machine, sort out the problem and and send it back... Thats service!

Mike


----------



## mike 100

Hi all

Just got my dream back from Fairfax, turns out it was a faulty switch and temp gauge, both replaced under warranty. Tested machine, all working perfectly, decent coffee at last!

Excellent service from Fairfax (Thanks Tammy!) would highly recommend them for repairs etc

Mike


----------



## BanishInstant

Great news, and the sort of success story that's worth mentioning.


----------



## Fairfax Coffee

Glad it's all sorted for you now Mike. We are allways happy to help


----------



## sandykt

Mike, I hope you re-bond with your machine very quickly.


----------

